# Small fry needs a new doo



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Now that Small fry is feeling better she needs a new doo, so she can start looking her best. Unlike Dahlia she has a paper thin strait coat, so much hair has been cut out of her face and body that she looks really choppy. Does anyone have any ideas how I could get her groomed that would make her look a little better? I tried a top knot but she looks like a triceratops (sp?). Hubby makes fun of her all the time, says she can pick up radio stations with those ears, and that he is afraid to leave her on the couch because if she were to jump off she would fly into the kithchen! Its all in good fun, he likes her. More then he wants to admit. When I get home at night she is always curled up on his pillow and their both fast asleep. Oh my im off the subject. Ok back on topic, She needs a cute cut. Dolly has a thick full coat, where as Small Frys is so thin and whispy. I cant cut it short because then her legs are to obvious.
Also just so everyone knows, I wrote a not so nice letter, and included vet reciptes and reports along with pictures of small fry to that breeder. Maybe she'll think twice about doing this to the poor souls in her care. Then again probbably not, you cant change some people.
Any ideas on what I maybe able to do for her coat would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.








[attachment=14612:attachment]
[attachment=14614:attachment]


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Now that Small fry is feeling better she needs a new doo, so she can start looking her best. Unlike Dahlia she has a paper thin strait coat, so much hair has been cut out of her face and body that she looks really choppy. Does anyone have any ideas how I could get her groomed that would make her look a little better? I tried a top knot but she looks like a triceratops (sp?). Hubby makes fun of her all the time, says she can pick up radio stations with those ears, and that he is afraid to leave her on the couch because if she were to jump off she would fly into the kithchen! Its all in good fun, he likes her. More then he wants to admit. When I get home at night she is always curled up on his pillow and their both fast asleep. Oh my im off the subject. Ok back on topic, She needs a cute cut. Dolly has a thick full coat, where as Small Frys is so thin and whispy. I cant cut it short because then her legs are to obvious.
> Also just so everyone knows, I wrote a not so nice letter, and included vet reciptes and reports along with pictures of small fry to that breeder. Maybe she'll think twice about doing this to the poor souls in her care. Then again probbably not, you cant change some people.
> Any ideas on what I maybe able to do for her coat would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...



I would not cut the hair on her ears. The weight of the hair will eventually make them drop. I would definitely do a trim on those feet, as that is one of my personal compulsions.

It is possible that her illness caused her to loose much of her hair. If so, she will just take time to get a fuller coat. I know you asked opinion on a trim, but I don't know if whether I wouldn't just let time and nature see what will happen with the hair she has (except for the feet).


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think she's ADORABLE just as she is! I guess you do want to make sure the fur and hair is gone from the bottom on her feet and between her pads -- but I don't think I'd do much more to her. She is just too precious the way she is now.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

> I think she's ADORABLE just as she is! I guess you do want to make sure the fur and hair is gone from the bottom on her feet and between her pads -- but I don't think I'd do much more to her. She just too precious the way she is now.[/B]


I was thinking the same thing! I think she is just an adorable little mop top!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is so adorable! I remember when Paris was having trouble with her allergies. Her coat was so thin and just pretty yucky. Once she got better her coat also improved. I think my baby has a beautiful coat now, but, of course, I'm not the least bit biased.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

So you all think she looks ok? Hubby calls her Raggedy Ann, and yesterday I had someone stop me at Pet expressions and said "my she's so ugly shes cute" I felt bad for her. I comb her everyday and keep her face clean but withen an hour shes back to the dishelved look again. I have trimed in between her pads and I ronded off the paw so she dosnt have the slipper look. Im not very good with the scissors though, i think Ill let the groomer do a more professional job on her little feet. If you notice in that second pick you can see how crooked her little legs are, thats not how she is being held. the one on the left is worse then the one on the right. I wasnt planning on trimming her ears, Im still hoping they will come down a little. If everyone here thinks she looks ok then ill stick with just the foot trim and leave the rest alone, I just dont want everyone thinking im not doing my best taking care of her. When that lady made that comment she also asked me what I had done to her. I was mortified, I would never intentionaly make her feel or look miserable, and I dont think shes ugly, I think she is beatiful in her own very unique way. I dint know what to say to the lady so I just cuddled her close and walked away.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

SHAME on that woman! From the bottom of my very tender heart -- Small Fry is SO adorable. Her expressions, her ears, her little body, how cute she looks in that sweater. I'm telling you -- you'd have to keep a close eye on her if I were around!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

One look at her and I was in love!!









She's PRICELESS









I can't see anything except CUTENESS









Just like my Izzy







she is uniquely BEAUTIFUL









Keep her feet trimmed and let her natural beauty bloom!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She really is adorable!!!


----------



## susanweinman (Dec 4, 2005)

After everything you all went through she is georgeous and I don't blame you for keeping her. I would have too! SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!

How boring the world would be if we all (and our maltese) looked the same!

Healthy happy and cuddling with hubby - what more could you ask!

Lucy and Ethel's Mom


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

JEEEEZZ! I would have belted her!!!







just kidding..
She is beautiful, she is actually adorable!!!









Andrea~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hiow could anyone call Small Fry ugly? She's just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!

Don't worry about her coat. My Lady's coat was awful when she came home from from the stress of being boarded for 3 months after my car accident . Small Fry has battled poor health and probably poor nutrition in her short life. How could she grow a gorgeous coat? 

You might want to add 3V caps. It will improve her coat and also boost her immune system. I swear by them for Lady.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=23%2D260

So is it official? Is Small Fry staying?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I would really like to know where some people get off by being so rude! If I could, I would take Small Fry in a heartbeat! I've said it before and I will say it again...she is ADORABLE!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Don't let that womans rude remarks bother you. Smallfry is very cute. I love her mickey mouse ears. As for the grooming,I'd just go with the sanitary trim & foot care & see how her coat does. It might look worse if you have it cut since it's so thin.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I think she is just beautiful! So much expension in those eyes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a horrible woman, to speak that way about our Small Fry. She's an unhappy woman with an awful life. Don't give her a second thought - we know the truth. Small Fry is beautiful in and out, and SO lucky to have found you, you saved her life. (I know I've said that before, but it bears repeating -














)



I think you've gotten good advice about the grooming already. Besides, I wouldn't be a good judge - I say she's perfect just the way she is!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Shame on that woman. What a priceless little puppy. Looks a bit like a yorkie before it grows into its ears. No one says anything about yorkie ears standing up. She may look like a puppy forever, priceless. As far a a topknot and ear that are up, just wait for the hair to get a bit longer and then try putting it to one side or the other. My yorkie wears her hair up and her ears for that matter. I love her ears. 
[attachment=14633:attachment]
Aimee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Shame on that woman. What a priceless little puppy. Looks a bit like a yorkie before it grows into its ears. No one says anything about yorkie ears standing up. She may look like a puppy forever, priceless. As far a a topknot and ear that are up, just wait for the hair to get a bit longer and then try putting it to one side or the other. My yorkie wears her hair up and her ears for that matter. I love her ears.
> [attachment=14633:attachment]
> Aimee[/B]


I wondered if Small Fry might have a little Yorkie in her, too. Not just the ears, but there's something in her face, too, that reminds me of a Yorkie. Do you know if this breeder also bred Yorkies?

No matter what her breeding, she sure is a cutie!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I think she is adorable!







I wouldn't do a thing. She a sweetie!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> I think she's ADORABLE just as she is! I guess you do want to make sure the fur and hair is gone from the bottom on her feet and between her pads -- but I don't think I'd do much more to her. She is just too precious the way she is now.[/B]



She has her own look and I think she's so darn cute, maybe cut the hair around her feet


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

That woman was rude and unfeeling to say what she said to you. Don't give it another thought. You have a special puppy there and I think she's adorable just as she is. 

Pat


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

OMG!! I think she is just adorable the way she is. She is just so gosh darn cute









I love her name too


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

I think your little one is a real cutie!! My Mia has airplane ears too. She has a nice coat on her body but very little on her face/ears/head. We won't even talk about my opinion of her breeder (and I got her name on this list ). I put Mia's hair up in two tiny ponytails and add tiny butterfly button barrettes that I bought in the baby dept. at Walmart and it is adorable that way...all of a sudden her ears are not the first thing you see. My husband loves it ...he calls it her "double doo". As for her coat...I agree with everyone else, now that she is healthy, good nutrition and time will make all the difference in the world.


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=273028
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I belive the breeder breeds poms, maltese, and yorkie. The vet also thought she looked like a white yorkie. Or a yorkatease But wouldnt put it in writing because she could be full blooded maltese, with a few discripencies(sp?). I dont like to say defects because she is not defected. I did include in my letter to the breeder that I belived she wasnt a full blooded maltese, I also gave her my phone number if she be so inclined to call me. Which I doubt she will. She has the yorkie nose and her coat feels more like a yorkies, her ears and the way her eyes are positioned remind me of a yorkie to. That was one of the first things I thought of when I seen her.
She is the sweetest little thing youve ever seen, and she has loads of personality! She likes nothing more then to be held and lay in soft blankets.







Dahlia is so much ruffer in play and likes to tackel her and she gets so upset she runs to me and hops at my feet all the while doing her little growl at Dahlia. She still is much smaller then Dolly even though Dolly is younger, and I just keep hoping that she will catch up. Tiny is cute but tiny can be bad ya know, especially since I have three children, sometimes im afraid she'll get under feet, and i even worry that my old boxer will step on her







. So far he has been a gental giant with her, and when he dosnt think anyone is looking i see him give Small fry a little lick,







where as he has never done that with Boo and I have yet to see it with Dahlia.








Its official Smallfry is going to stay right here.







I just couldnt imagin her going some where else and not knowing if she is loved and taken care of. I started a savings account just for her so if in the future she has health problems I can afford to give her the proper treatment.
Thanks for the great advice and making me feel better as to the way she looks. I always thought she was a cutie, but ya know some people can make you wonder. Maybe I thought I was parshal and she really was the ugly duckling and I should do something about it, now I know that she isnt and Im going to have her tootsies trimmed up and leave it at that.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I can really sympathize with you on this episode with the rude woman. I have a granddaughter who is two years old who got some strange comments when she was a baby. Rachel was born with a head full of black hair that stood straight up for months. It grew and grew and she looked really funny. People would stop my daughter in the store and ask if they styled it that way. My daughter began to put a hat on her in public to avoid the comments. She would see people stare and hear them laughing and talking. She would walk up to them and tell them it was OK to laugh, as she did too. It really was funny. Now, we have a little girl with long dark hair who is asked to model. She does not resemble that funny looking baby at all.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> I think she's ADORABLE just as she is! I guess you do want to make sure the fur and hair is gone from the bottom on her feet and between her pads -- but I don't think I'd do much more to her. She is just too precious the way she is now.[/B]



And I too thought the very same thing! She is absolutely adorable as she is







Only, Like Happy B mentioned maybe a little foot trim. 

Gosh she is just way too cute !


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

When I adopted Shotzi about 1 1/2 yrs ago, her coat was thin too. I could see her skin through a 3 inch length of her coat. Now I wouldn't be able to her skin through a 1 inch cut. I'll bet with good nutrition and lots of love , Small Fry's hair will thicken up too.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with everyone else, she is just adorable the way she is. Love at first sight for me too.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is a picture of Paris when she was about five months old. As you can tell, her hair was super thin and just plain yuck. It looks wet but itsn't.

[attachment=14666:attachment]


Once I got her healthy, her hair became healthy. My signature picture was taken on July 4th of this year. Big difference, huh?


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

It makes me soooo angry that someone can be so blatantly rude








I think small fry is gorgeous, I would gladly give her a home in a flash.
You wouldnt go up to a person and be so rude about there appearence, what makes it OK to be rude about a dog???


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

you husband is too funny.

and that woman shouold go get a life. if you ever see her again remind her that if she does not have something nice to say she should not say anything at all. she was not asked for her opinion.

this little gal is just so cute!!
i think she has a beautiful face, and her hair is actually nice. you can cut it on the head and body to make it all even length, but keep the length on the legs if they are a little 'off'








i do it with my dogs too, it gives them this adorable '70s' look..








and i wouldn't cut the length on the ears either

the ears will probably end up droping when she has more hair on them. you can 'pet them down' here and there to 'help' them. 
she looks good, and i hope that you end up using that savings account only for treats for her!!


----------

